# Killington 11-28



## powbmps (Nov 28, 2011)

Holy s**t!  Based on the 11/26 and 11/27 TRs, I would say things have deteriorated.  

At least there weren't any crowds to get in the way of the 6" airs and sweet zipper lines :razz:.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 28, 2011)

HOLY CRAP! The place went to S H I T ! in 24 hours!


----------



## powhunter (Nov 28, 2011)

Wish I knew ya were up there today. Would have loved to come up and skidded some dirt with ya!  Holy F what a difference!

Steveo


----------



## powbmps (Nov 28, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Wish I knew ya were up there today. Would have loved to come up and skidded some dirt with ya!  Holy F what a difference!
> 
> Steveo



Would have been a long drive to ski in that mess :???:.  Hopefully they can start blowing some snow soon.  We've got to meet up sometime before the 2 for 1 deal is over.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 28, 2011)

That looks horrible. I wouldn't pay $20 to ski that.


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow, hopefully you have some spare PTEX. Guess I shouldn't complain about Saturday's thin terrain. Figured it must be real bad. Went from 30 trails to 17.


----------



## powbmps (Nov 28, 2011)

I wouldn't pay a penny over $34.50 :razz:.

Seriously though, I can't believe they were charging $69 for what they had to offer.  Trail count went from around 35 Saturday to 17 today.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow... that's horrendous (compared to Sunday).

What a difference a day makes!

-w


----------



## powbmps (Nov 28, 2011)

Not to be a whiner, but this pissed me off: 

"If you like skiing bumps, check out the natural bumps on Mouse Trap."

That was part of the reason I decided to head up.  Too bad Mouse Trap was closed all day for the KMS kids :angry:.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 28, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Not to be a whiner, but this pissed me off:
> 
> "If you like skiing bumps, check out the natural bumps on Mouse Trap."
> 
> That was part of the reason I decided to head up.  Too bad Mouse Trap was closed all day for the KMS kids :angry:.



That's pretty sucky...

-w


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow it better get cold quick. Sugarbush & Jay closed today & others sound like there just hanging on by a thread..


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 28, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Not to be a whiner, but this pissed me off:
> 
> "If you like skiing bumps, check out the natural bumps on Mouse Trap."
> 
> That was part of the reason I decided to head up.  Too bad Mouse Trap was closed all day for the KMS kids :angry:.



They were soft and fun Sunday until they built a jump on quarter of it and half was full of bare spots


----------



## reefer (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the report. Checked this when I got up at 6:00 this morning and got ready for work instead of skiing...................I'll save that vacation days thanks. Better days are coming!


----------



## Greg (Nov 29, 2011)

Sick video! Dirt trough city. :lol:


----------



## massbmx (Nov 29, 2011)

Video was awesome!  Thanks for the TR, I was thinking of heading up next week but after seeing the video and reading this article maybe I'll wait another week. :-(

http://unofficialnetworks.com/northeast-start-scratch-week-55024/


----------



## JimG. (Nov 29, 2011)

Was thinking of heading up to K wed/thurs for my first turns of the season.

Guess not.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like some fine spring skiing...


----------



## kingslug (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad I got up there Sunday.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd totally ski that.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll be up early Fri. AM for the weekend & 1st turns of the season. Hope they're able to at least do a little resurfacing by then.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 29, 2011)

harvey44 said:


> I'd totally ski that.


HA! Was thinking the same thing! I dont mind thin cover...


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 29, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> I'll be up early Fri. AM for the weekend & 1st turns of the season. Hope they're able to at least do a little resurfacing by then.



I think they'll have some more snow made by then. It's supposed to get cold on Thursday.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 30, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Wow it better get cold quick. Sugarbush & Jay closed today & others sound like there just hanging on by a thread..



You can add Sugarloaf, Loon, Cannon & Waterville Valley to the list of closed areas. Killington no longer has T2B.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 30, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> You can add Sugarloaf, Loon, Cannon & Waterville Valley to the list of closed areas. Killington no longer has T2B.



And from the looks of the webcam, even Northridge looks pretty sketchy! Time to Sacrifice some Virgins to ULLR!!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks promising for tomorrow...


----------

